

Show HN: Timbuk2 Bag Customizer from Flash to Ember.js and Canvas - jguimont
http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/customizer#/product/9

======
jguimont
I built this with my team at <http://porkepic.com> . We built this with 1
designer, 1.5 developer over 3 months.

Here to answer any question you might have on the implementation.

~~~
whichdan
This had to be a fun project/client. How did you design the color selector?
Was it tons of different images or something more programmatic?

~~~
jguimont
There are 2 kind of fabrics, the ballistics (solid colors) and all the others.

For the ballistics all the colorization is done on the browser using canvas.
There is a grey mask that is exposure (based on an exposure curve for the
color) and tint adjusted (based on the color chosen) and then composited on
the canvas. All the swatches on the right side and the bag are colorized like
that.

For all the other fabrics, it is a bunch of images precut and loaded on the
canvas.

